#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Thailands Nationality Act (English Language Version)

## William

Looking to become a Thai?  Marrying a Thai and are not Thai yourself?  Checkout the following for all it entails:




> *Thailands Nationality Act B.E. 2508 as amended by Acts B.E. 2535 No. 2 and 3 (1992)*
>  
> Given on the 21st day of July, B.E. 2508 (1965) Being the 20th Year of the Present Reign.
> 
> His Majesty King Bhumibol Adulyadej has been graciously pleased to proclaim that:
> 
> Whereas it is expedient to revise the law on nationality,
> Be it, therefore, enacted by the King, by and with the advice and consent of the Constituent Assembly in the capacity of the National Assembly, as follows .
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 2



> *Chapter 2. Loss of Thai Nationality.*
> 
> Section 13. A woman of Thai nationality who marries an alien and may acquire the nationality of her husband according to the nationality law of her husband, shall, if she desires to renounce Thai nationality, make a declaration of her intention before the competent official according to the form and in the manner prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations.
> 
> Section 14. A person of Thai nationality, who was born of an alien father and has acquired the nationality of his father according to the law on nationality of his father, or a person who acquires Thai nationality under 
> Section 12 paragraph 2 is required, if he desires to retain his other nationality, to make a declaration of his intention to renounce his Thai nationality within one year after his attaining the age of twenty years, according to such form and in the manner as prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations.
> 
> If, after consideration of the said intention, the Minister is of opinion that there is reasonable ground to believe that such person may acquire the nationality of his father or a foreign nationality, he shall grant permission, except in cases where Thailand is being engaged in armed conflict, or is in state of war, he may order the dispensation of any renunciation of Thai nationality.
> 
> ...

----------


## aging one

William,

Did you have alot of coffee today. Its seems as if your bride to be has a Thai ID and passport there should be no problem of nationality.

----------


## William

No mate, I was thinking of applying to become a Thai  :Smile:

----------


## William

The bride comment was to do with Section 13 Notice how he makes no mention of "He" or "Husband".... haha

----------

